# Bearded Dragon Transport



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi there,

Just a quick one what would be the best way to transport a bearded dragon for a 5hr car trip?

Thanks in a advance


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Do not feed beforehand (he/she won't be at their usual temps to allow digestion), big enough tub with ventilation, add a hotwater bottle or two around it on the outside to keep it warm.

The theory is he/she should pretty much sleep, but as all know every beardie is different :whistling2:

I think that's all about right can't think of anything else right now (then again I do have a 2yro stressing at me cos I've stolen his chair to sit on) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Cheers Mctoons... and sorry to the little one....

If any 1 else has any suggestions please feel free to add


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

a big RUB, 2 Hotwater bottles taped to the outside of it as stated alredy by mctoons


----------



## grim_reaper (Nov 9, 2010)

a big RUB .... a heat mat (no more than half the size of the RUB (tape the heatmat to to the outside of the rub at one end) ... a mat stat (or dimming stat if you wish) and a 12volt inverter .... will keep your beardie toasty warm for the whole trip

only downside is these items will cost you a fair bit if you have to buy them all new but if like me you already have such items to hand then its an ideal solution to your problem


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm going to be a bit controversial and say do not heat at all, if anything just go for a bit of heat from your AC if you have it
If you keep the beardie warm he'll be more active than kept cool and he won't sleep unlike if he's kept cool
Obviously you don't want him to be freezing though.
Make sure he has grip on the bottom of whatever you put him in though and make it a solid material and not see through if you can.


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

I don't find it controversial at all, it's a very valid opinion and point and worth considering. I think the golden rule would be to try and keep the RUB/tub at above the 70f mark how you achieved this would be down to how far you were travelling and how long it'd take as well as personal preference and capabilities of whatever vehicle you're using.

I must admit I did miss out the addition of making sure it's as dark as possible without reducing ventilation, again it's the theory of allowing your beardie to sleep. And I also missed out that you want something to layer the bottom of the RUB/tub out with, paper towels or even an old towel should do the trick.

(I knew someone would add something, nice one Chris!!!) :2thumb:


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Chris18 said:


> I'm going to be a bit controversial and say do not heat at all, if anything just go for a bit of heat from your AC if you have it
> If you keep the beardie warm he'll be more active than kept cool and he won't sleep unlike if he's kept cool
> Obviously you don't want him to be freezing though.
> Make sure he has grip on the bottom of whatever you put him in though and make it a solid material and not see through if you can.


 
spot on

shoe box size tub
towel or cloth on the bottom
on the back seat

perfect


----------



## thunder_cat (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm gonna have to move my beardie from notts to sheffield in a few weeks and was planning on a couple of hot water bottles under a towel in her box, glad to see people agree : victory:. saves me having to make a new post... just a few things i wanna ask;
would you black out the sides too (mine is a clear box with a vented darkish lid) ?
the not feeding before hand- can you still feed him/her if you leave an hour or so to let them digest their food? 
i know when i first got rosie i was told not to try to handle her for a couple of weeks, do i have to do a similar thing when i move her from one city to a new one? not that she's very handle-able anyway....


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Cheers guys gonna go for the tub/towel idea with hot water bottle if needed


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

please this time of the year do not use a hot water bottle its dangerous


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Cheers like I said only if needed


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

i agree at these temps you really should not use extra heat. i wouldnt use rubs either. i would use a polystyrene box. you can usually pick these up from tropical fish stores for sometimes nothing or very little. failing that they are sold new on ebay. a towel on the bottom incase he poops so hopefully it will soak it up and also so the little guy isnt slipping about. a spare towel kept in the car in case it needs changing and a thermometer with a remote probe so you can keep check on the inside temps without opening the box all the time. you could do with putting a small vent in there to, like a soffet vent would be good. in the side would be best so it lets less light through


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

jetski said:


> i agree at these temps you really should not use extra heat. i wouldnt use rubs either. i would use a polystyrene box. you can usually pick these up from tropical fish stores for sometimes nothing or very little. failing that they are sold new on ebay. a towel on the bottom incase he poops so hopefully it will soak it up and also so the little guy isnt slipping about. a spare towel kept in the car in case it needs changing and a thermometer with a remote probe so you can keep check on the inside temps without opening the box all the time. you could do with putting a small vent in there to, like a soffet vent would be good. in the side would be best so it lets less light through


 
just a note,,,,not a dig
but poly boxes are not good
ive seen damaged nails ,,,,the dragons climb the poly walls and with the movment of the car they can fall


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

really? iv never heard of that. if thats the case maybe they are not a good idea but i would imagine thats a one time occurrence


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

jetski said:


> really? iv never heard of that. if thats the case maybe they are not a good idea but i would imagine thats a one time occurrence


 
Ive imported over 100 dragons from the USA
there in plastic tubs called [cups]
these go inside a poly box
its no recommended [defra] to just put dragons in to a poly box
there not safe from transport movement
the nail damage is a lot more common than you think
its far from a one off
when you transport as many as we do, you no what to do and what not to do


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

fair enough


----------



## thunder_cat (Feb 19, 2011)

woodrott said:


> Ive imported over 100 dragons from the USA
> there in plastic tubs called [cups]
> these go inside a poly box
> its no recommended [defra] to just put dragons in to a poly box
> ...


so what sort of size box should I aim for? i have a box which is advertised as being a transport/quarantine etc box but i think it might be a bit big for my lil' beardie (about 6-7 months).


----------



## thunder_cat (Feb 19, 2011)

sorry, only just realised that someone already suggested a shoebox sized rub :blush: 
disregard previous post.
thanks


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for all ur reply's Job is done they got through the trip just fine.



Thanks


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 4, 2016)

So I'm preparing a trip across country and have decided to keep my dragons, and take them with me. I was wondering if anyone had anything different to add than what has been previously stated in this thread?


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 4, 2016)

*Cross country move*

So I was wondering if anyone had anything else to suggest for me since I will be moving across country with my three adult bearded dragons, and I have read some great ideas so far. Anything else would be a great help though!!


----------



## Tigerlily1 (Apr 4, 2016)

You could use an exo terra faunarium. Remember though: the smaller the better so your beardies don't get jiggled around! I hope this helped! x


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Decent sized bratplast boxes in a polystyrene box would be how I'd do it. Depending on the length of the journey.


----------



## Tigerlily1 (Apr 4, 2016)

supatips said:


> Decent sized bratplast boxes in a polystyrene box would be how I'd do it. Depending on the length of the journey.


I agree with you as well supatips but I still prefer a nice little faunarium!


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 4, 2016)

The journey will be from Michigan to California. I do not plan to make in one continuous drive though, so there will be a night or two that I will have to stay at a hotel.


----------



## Tigerlily1 (Apr 4, 2016)

What do you think you'll use then?


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 4, 2016)

I was thinking about using several plastic containers like sterilites with holes drilled into it for air and find something to use as a supplemental heat source. I planned on having my floor vents turned on with the heat going.


----------

